# Using Prime along with Purigen



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I was just online ordering my Prime and Purigen and I see this statement under the purigen:

Purigen is designed for both marine and freshwater use. Not to be used with any products with slime coat in them, this can cause the product to become toxic. - See more at: Seachem Purigen - 100 ml

Doesn't Prime have a slimecoat additive in it?? Is this safe to use both of these products in our tanks.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

To my knowledge, Prime does not contain any added ingredients like what is in API Stress Coat (has aloe in it). I stopped using the Stress Coat for that reason as I was seeing a oily film on the glass, plants etc. Prime is supposed to help *promote* the production and regeneration of the fish' *natural* slime coat. Bottle of Prime states it contains complexed hydrosulfite salts (whatever that is!). I've been told adding aquarium salt during treatments for Ich, etc. is supposed to help fish replenish their own slime coat , but shouldn't be used as a normal additive to freshwater aquariums. I'm assuming the hydrosulfite salts in Prime are at very low concentrations. I currently use Prime with Purigen without any problems.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Me too, I've been using both products for quite a while but got concerned when I seen that statement. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

your welcome!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Prime does not contain slime coat I believe?I use both for years now and change water just like you Laurie.I never had a problem.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Have both in both my tanks, no problems.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Your fine using Prime...

I personally use Amquel + and it works fine with Purigen.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Taken from the Actual Seachem website FAQ:

Q: On some of the Purigen® documentation I have read it says that some slime coat products can contaminate Purigen® and render it toxic. Can you identify these products ?

A: Only certain slime coat products will cause Purigen® to become toxic; the products that do this are amine based. Prime® and Safe™ are not amine based and so will not cause this problem. If you're curious, what happens is that the amine compounds can strongly bind to the resin, then when they (the amines) come into contact with any chlorine they will form chloramines which are highly toxic. We offer a stress coat product, StressGuard™, which is not amine based and so can be used in conjunction with Purigen.™

Link: Seachem. Purigen FAQ


----------

